# Travelling motorizado ¿Ideas?



## Limbo (Dic 23, 2011)

Buenas,

Estoy metido con un amigo que es fotografo en un proyecto de travelling motorizado, la idea es con una guia de cortina o de ventana y una plataforma que encaje en la guia hacer la parte mecanica. La cuestion es que la plataforma movil se tiene que detener cada ciertos milimetros y no se como hacerlo. He pensado en algo como los carros de impresora o en motores paso a paso pero desconozco si hay de centenares de pasos.. porque necesitaria muchisimos pasos..

De momento os pido ayuda en cuanto a que motor utilizar o que usar para mover la plataforma..

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 24, 2011)

Pues casi seguro que ya hay algo hecho, y casi seguro que es bastante caro.
Con un riel de cortina valdría, solo necesitas un cabrestante por el que pasar el cordón, puedes poner un encoder mas o menos casero para saber cuando parar.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 24, 2011)

Amigo, la verdad no arrojas muchos datos pero, si necesitas muchos pasos de avance, debes implementar obviamente un reductor mecanico al motor que uses, con un sistema de deteccion de giro montado en el propio eje de motor con ello ganaras resolucion de posicion.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 24, 2011)

No no, mirá pensá un poco:

1) la corredera puede ser dentada.
2) al ser dentada y encajar en ella el motor paso a paso (como si fuera un motor lineal)
3) los PAP tienen inclusive movimientos de menos de 1º...por ende tienen hasta unos 400 pasos...
4) pero más allá de cuantos pasos tenga también podés reducir el movimiento en la relación eje del motor cremayera...

no se si me captas...


----------



## Limbo (Dic 24, 2011)

> Pues casi seguro que ya hay algo hecho, y casi seguro que es bastante caro.


3000€ mas o menos nos dijo un dependiente.. un paston..


> 1) la corredera puede ser dentada.


¿Te refieres a la correa no?


> 3) los PAP tienen inclusive movimientos de menos de 1º...por ende tienen hasta unos 400 pasos...


Interesante, era lo que no sabia..


> 4) pero más allá de cuantos pasos tenga también podés reducir el movimiento en la relación eje del motor cremayera...


La cremallera no seria muy larga ¿no? ¿Te refieres a que seria de larga como la plataforma movil?

He pensado en la posibilidad de en lugar de hacer movimientos intermitentes con un paso a paso, hacer un movimiento continuo ultralentisimo con una reductora y un motor dc normal, y de esta manera me despreocupo de si los movimientos son bruscos o no. Una reductora que mueva una plataforma a 1mm/s ¿Es viable?¿Hay reductoras que hagan eso?

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 24, 2011)

Esa segunda opción es muy buena también...supongamos esto: tenes un motor dc de 3000rpm típico, va volando!

A dicho motor le haces unas reducciones de engranajes de plastico esos que se consiguen en impresoras viejas y rotas...y juguetes...

Listo, supongamos que logras reducir su velocidad a ... unas 300rpm...

y luego, de ahi a la gran corredera tipo oruga militar...y bueno...


----------



## Limbo (Dic 24, 2011)

> y luego, de ahi a la gran corredera tipo oruga militar...y bueno...


Lo que no acabo de entender es que mecanismo tiene la plataforma movil para que se mueva..

Ni con el carro de una impresora en la mano entiendo como se mueve..
Edito: Ahhhh, la correa esta fija en el carro de la tinta.. pensaba que hacia contacto con otro engranaje del carro de tinta..


----------



## soerok (Dic 24, 2011)

Para lo de los motores paso a paso, como comenta DJ DRACO, hay motores de 200 pasos, los mas comunes, pero, dependiendo el controlador que utilices puedes aumentar esos pasos, haciéndolos funcionar a medio paso obtienes 400 pasos, que vienen a ser 0.9º por paso, y las controladoras mas complejas tienen una función llamada "Micro-Stepping", en la que por medio de PWM controlan las bobinas del motor y pueden hacer que 1 paso completo del motor se transforme en 10 "Micro Pasos" o hasta mas, entonces, si el motor es de 200 pasos, con esta función, el motor puede dar 2000 pasos, que son unos 0.18º por paso, con esta técnica se gana mucha precisión y movimientos muy suaves.

Esto es muy utilizado en CNC, por su gran precisión.


----------



## Limbo (Dic 25, 2011)

He encontrado esto: http://dynamicperception.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=16&products_id=26

¿Alguna idea de como "sujetar" la correa para que haga buen contacto con el engranaje del motor? ¿Me explico?


----------



## tatajara (Dic 25, 2011)

> Lo que no acabo de entender es que mecanismo tiene la plataforma movil para que se mueva..
> 
> Ni con el carro de una impresora en la mano entiendo como se mueve..
> Edito: Ahhhh, la correa esta fija en el carro de la tinta.. pensaba que hacia contacto con otro engranaje del carro de tinta..


Hola gente
Bueno la cosa seria más o menos así si la haces con esta idea
Debajo de la plataforma pones la cremallera (del largo que tengas que mover la plataforma)
Y con el motor que tú tienes y un par de engranajes de plástico como dijo draco puedes reducir las rpm del motor entonces adaptas ese sistema para que entre debajo de la plataforma y pueda mover a esta ojo que tendrías que armar una base con rueditas o rulemanes para que la plataforma apoye en la base y camine sin problemas

Ahora se entiende jeje?
Saludos


----------



## Daniel Meza (Dic 25, 2011)

> ¿Alguna idea de como "sujetar" la correa para que haga buen contacto con el engranaje del motor? ¿Me explico?



Porqué no al contrario (y siguiendo el ejemplo de la impresora), dejar el motor fijo y sujetar la banda dentada al "carrito", y utilizar tu idea original del soporte de cortina. Sobre lo del motor, como te mencionan más arriba, te ayudas de un encoder y un uC que vaya contando los pulsos que este envía y en base a esto calcular en que posición se encuentra el motor. Es un método un poco más inexacto que los motores PaP, pero por otro lado es más barato... Saludos

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-wL9PabEHTg4/TnrCinXy08I/AAAAAAAAAG4/1na3yJDj0oI/s1600/100_0286.JPG


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 25, 2011)

Daniel, lo que dijo el compañero fue exactamanete eso...

La cremayera se mieve con el conjunto que haya que mover...y el motor y engranajes quedan quietos en un extremo de la cremayera...

Así lo pensé yo, y seguro así lo quiso expresar él también.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Dic 25, 2011)

Bueno si, la idea es la misma, pero yo me refería en si a no una cremallera "rígida" si no una banda de hule que gire en torno a un engrane del motor fijo.


----------



## tatajara (Dic 25, 2011)

Exactamente eso draco así era la idea
Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 25, 2011)

La rígida es mejor...la otra se movería toda...y la imagen saldria horrible


----------



## Limbo (Dic 25, 2011)

No me habia fijado, pero aqui http://dynamicperception.com/?main_page=wordpress&main_page=wordpress&page_id=129
Te explica como va montado y te enseñan el mecanismo en detalle. Creo que lo hare como en el video ¿Que opinan?


----------



## Limbo (Feb 1, 2012)

Buenas,

¿Donde puedo comprar el motor que sale en el video? 
http://dynamicperception.com/?main_page=wordpress&main_page=wordpress&page_id=129

Estos motores se llaman motores con reductora ¿o tienen otro nombre especifico?
En mis tiendas habituales no me los venden y como nunca he comprado motores de ese tamaño no se donde acudir.
Gracias.
Un saludo.


----------



## 300 KVA (Mar 3, 2012)

El motor parece un motor con reductora para alterna por el tamaño.
Considera el usar el motor de un taladro de mano, de los que tienen velocidad variable para que mates dos pajaros de un tiro.
otra posibilidad es el buscar en refacciones para discoteca (se parece a los motores de los "ovnis" y otras luces con filtro)
si quieres segir por el camino de la corriente directa prueba el motor de un limpiaparabrisas o un elevador de ventanilla de automovil
Y finalmente no se si en Barcelona haya chatarreros de electrónica donde pueda uno llegar a comprar "fierros" que el mismo vendedor no sabe de donde salieron, esos lugares aquí en mexico son literalmente minas de oro


----------



## Limbo (May 12, 2012)

¿Alguien me puede confirmar que tipo de motor es el que se ve en la foto?http://dynamicperception.com/products/stage-zero-replacement-motor-mx2-power-lead

¿PAP o es un motor DC con reductora?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 12, 2012)

Limbo dijo:


> ¿Alguien me puede confirmar que tipo de motor es el que se ve en la foto?http://dynamicperception.com/products/stage-zero-replacement-motor-mx2-power-lead
> 
> ¿PAP o es un motor DC con reductora?







Motor + reductora


----------



## miguelus (May 12, 2012)

Buenos días limbo.

Mira en esta dirección quizás encuentres lo que necesitas.

http://www.kelvin.es/

Si en alguna ocasión vas a Madrid, pásate por "El Rastro", en la Ronda de Toledo hay un puesto de material de desgüace de electrónica donde seguro que tienen lo que buscas.

Sal U2


----------



## Limbo (May 13, 2012)

Me apunto la web miguelus, por si no encuentro empresa aqui en barcelona. Gracias.

Aqui en Barcelona existe "Los encantes" que es una especie de mercadillo que venden de todo.. pero la idea es comprar todo el material nuevo..


----------

